# New Member



## ahyett (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello all, i'm hoping to get a 8J TT 3.2 in the next couple of weeks so thought this would be a good place to start. Currently drive a MK7 GTI PP so not new to VAG but have never owned an Audi. I'm sure i'll have lots of questions when it comes to buying/owning so you'll be seeing plenty of me to begin with!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adam, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

